# lens recommendation for Nikon



## Langfizzle (Aug 5, 2008)

I was wondering what people thought of the following lenses. I plan on doing landscape and mostly waterfall photos. I have a Nikon d200 and was trying to decide between these two lenses. Or others if you have any more recommendations.

First is the Nikkor 12-24mm f/4G IF-ED and second is the Sigma 10-20mm f4-5.6 EX DC HSM.

Or what other lens would you recommend

Thanks 

Kris


----------



## Frozen_N_Time (Aug 5, 2008)

I just purchased Nikon - Zoom-Nikkor 55-200mm f/4-5.6G ED AF-S DX Zoom Lens for my Nikon D40X. Haven't really had much time to play around with it, but from the pictures my husband has taken I can see I'm in love!


----------



## Garbz (Aug 6, 2008)

Both of those lenses are very wide. Don't get me wrong the 10-20 is one I'm considering adding to my kit since I constantly borrow it off others, but I find myself using it for 1 or 2 shots and then putting another on. A more useful range may be from the new kit lens released a while ago.

The Nikkor 16-85mm AF-S VR.


----------



## SCHNOOBS (Aug 7, 2008)

those two lences are very wide and a pretty penny, but what exactly would you use them for? what do you normally shoot? niche?


----------



## SCHNOOBS (Aug 7, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Both of those lenses are very wide. Don't get me wrong the 10-20 is one I'm considering adding to my kit since I constantly borrow it off others, but I find myself using it for 1 or 2 shots and then putting another on. A more useful range may be from the new kit lens released a while ago.
> 
> The Nikkor 16-85mm AF-S VR.


 
isn't that a dx only lens? i forget


----------



## Langfizzle (Aug 7, 2008)

I normally shoot landscape/waterfall pictures. I have the original 18-70mm non vr kit lens for my D200 but isn't quite wide enough and doesn't seem like a very good quality lens.


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 26, 2008)

I can vouche for the sigma... it's a great lens.  The nikon however is a full-frame lens, which may be a better investment considering the way everything is moving towards full frame these days.

I know you said 18mm isn't wide enough, but if you want the best quality for your $$ a 20mm f2.8 prime lens would be a good bet.


----------

